# To APP or not to APP ?



## 45acp (Mar 25, 2015)

A few fulfillment companies have apps that integrate with ecomm platforms like shopify and bigcommerce. 
It looks like the main benefit is that orders go directly to them. If you use a fulfillment that does not have the integration app, then you have to manually send the order info to them.
Is there any other benefits to using the companies that have the app and integration......or not?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Typically the apps are for those who want to build their own brand or sell custom printed products in addition to whatever else they are doing or offering. 

So for example many who don't want to sell on Cafepress/Zazzle/Red Bubble because those companies put their brands first. By selling on other platforms they can control their own brand with packaging, packing slips, hang tags etc. 

And many other folks may have a store dedicated to something else and with the apps it makes it easy to add custom printed products without the hassle since you only pay for orders that someone submits.

Without the app it can be a pain to get a company an order whether that is via email, form or whatever. Even if you save money by going with someone cheaper who doesn't have an app you lose money by spending all your time placing/tracking down orders.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the main benefit of the API, as stated above is saving time by having your orders go directly to the printer. An API is something that We have considered providing to our customers as well. Manually adding a order on our site can be done in less than 3 minutes but I can also understand some website owners frustration if they have lots of orders coming in. I do see a app being much more convenient for sellers. I think it may be something we need to add in the near future.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

It really depends on how you want to proceed. Some of our larger campaign style sites we print for process huge volumes of orders. These orders can range from 1 shirt for the campaign up to 1000's of assorted goods going to 1000's of assorted locations. Many times for these larger orders we suggest the companies double check to make sure everything is correct since so much capital is involved. So manually submitting them is fine.

For smaller it is efficient to auto sync with a few ales a week or put them in manually. Depends on where you want to drive your brand. I personally think it is best to focus on increasing your sales and spend your resources on marketing. If the printer you pick doesn't have an auto sync feature but produce better product you are putting yourself in better position to excel. The better quality printer will reduce your customer service requests and charge-backs thus saving you valuable time and money.


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

One thing to keep in mind is that some other sites have the ability to create a website for you and have the orders submit directly to them. For instance our website uses DecoNetwork as the platform. Similar to shopify you can create a website, and whenever orders are submitted they get sent directly to us, the fulfillment centre.

Really I would focus on the following of importance.
1. If you are selling online your website needs to be your #1 priority. If people don't like it, they won't go to it. If it isn't easy to use people will leave, etc.
2. Print quality. This is basically a #1 because it won't matter if it integrates well if the fulfillment centre does a terrible job
3. Integration. Especially at the start when you have small orders, this should be the last thing you are thinking about. Most places will be able to add integration in after the fact anyways.


----------

